# Hobo, the Adventurous Spirit.



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello slingshooters,

I've just finished oiling this yew that I named "Hobo". The forks are quite short and close, the handle is comfortable and the grip is very safe. What can I say about yew? I think it's awesome and, in my opinion, one of the best woods around to make naturals.

I hope you like it; tips and suggestions are welcome.

Thanks for watching.

Bob.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Natural beauty at its best !


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That wood is crazy beautiful! It looks like it's on fire. Superb!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh boy&#8230; The ripples, swirls, and flames in that grain pattern... Fire on one side, water on the other.

Glorious is the word that jumps forward. This is just heartbreakingly glorious.
















Heartbreaking because it's not mine.

*I love it!!* Perfect.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, Bob, it is pretty well know among my old friends on the forum that I'm a big fan of Yew. Several of my English friends have sent me raw yew forks to carve and they have resulted in some of my best carvings. . . but *Dude*!!!! Nothing I have ever done even hints of this masterpiece. Just gorgeous, sir! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Also, Maestro, I am admiring the certain style you have developed in a lot of your work lately. Makes your work not only outstanding and well designed, but also identifiable. Well done Bob. You continue to evolve and improve like any true artist.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome as always!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a SWWWIRLING piece of ICE-CREAM-SLINGSHOT!!!! Yummy!!!

Another MASTERPIECE!!!! You're the master of wood finishings!!! Superb!!

With these looks, this "Hobo" won't be fined by vagrancy!!! 

Best regards, Maestro!!!

Q

P.S.

Great rock theme!!


----------



## Ammo (Mar 31, 2015)

I love it Bob  well done!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yew are freaking the best!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for you feedbacks mates. Yew is beautiful, the only precaution is to protect yourself with a mask, because the wood is toxic and poisonus if ingested.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Thanks for you feedbacks mates. Yew is beautiful, the only precaution is to protect yourself with a mask, because the wood is toxic and poisonus is ingested.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

That psychedelic grain is just awesome!!!! It looks like milk and cofee!!!

Thanks for sharing this awesome (Yet toxic) piece!!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Holy psychedelic kaleidoscopes,

master Bob!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

YEW ROCK!!!! :rofl: :headbang:


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow....that grain is just amazing


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

What Toolshed said! Yew rock! jajaja


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So nice !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your feedbacks.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Real eyecandy


----------



## M.arco (Jan 29, 2014)

Bravissimo , il legno è stupendo , ed è lavorato veramente bene , complimenti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent, looks like it will be a great shooter as well as being good looking, high 5.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Bob I can't stop looking at the grain in this SS. I've seen a LOT of beautiful wood in my day but I think that is some of the prettiest I have ever seen. It just has that "WOW" factor! Great job.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

????


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you friends, I'm honored you appreciate it. All you're welcome.

Best regards. Bob


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Wowt hat wood.....tiger.....

The shape is yours I see. Great work.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow...Fantastic grain. Looks like on fire...and great worksmanship


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Very pretty. I like this one a lot. I have a couple I've shortened and I like the way they shoot.

I keep one of my shortened slingshots in my truck with a bag of marbles. Never know when I may be called on to shoot a marauding can...

I'm looking at one of mine I'm considering cutting down and shooting it Pickle Fork style. I have several full size slingshots I like better, so it's going on the chopping block, so to speak...


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Holy psychedelic kaleidoscopes,
> 
> master Bob!!!
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


 :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------

